# Lineals for vertical siding transitions?



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

Can I use two lineals instead of two j's for vertical vinyl siding transitions?

I'm going for the look like in the attached pic.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes. 

Works just fine as pictured. 

Be sure to drill the bottom J for drainage.


----------

